# A pain in the butt...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Look at all that cast iron!


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

What kind of project are you installing all that service weight for?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> What kind of project are you installing all that service weight for?


It's a pre-k school.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is the above grade DWV hub and spigot too or are you doing no-hub?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> Is the above grade DWV hub and spigot too or are you doing no-hub?


Above will be PVC.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Wonderful.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Wonderful.


Seems like a lot of extra vents? Why not battery vent all the W.C?, saves a lot of work

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Seems like a lot of extra vents? Why not battery vent all the W.C?, saves a lot of work Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Each fixture needs its own vent. IL code.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Each fixture needs its own vent. IL code.


Do they allow Battery Venting at all???? It's a nice job, not knocking your work, it's just a Battery is soooo much less work, 2 vents you could pick up all those W.C's and floor drains, and you could still tie in your lav's with individual vents.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Do they allow Battery Venting at all???? It's a nice job, not knocking your work, it's just a Battery is soooo much less work, 2 vents you could pick up all those W.C's and floor drains, and you could still tie in your lav's with individual vents. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone











Start your battery with a vent, install vent between your last 2 floor mounted fixtures.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yup, not legal. 


Each fixture needs its own vent. That's how it is here.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

like that kcco sticker on your lid. I have the same one on mine. work looks good too.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

mssp said:


> like that kcco sticker on your lid. I have the same one on mine. work looks good too.


Thanks brah.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Each fixture needs its own vent. IL code.




http://www.idph.state.il.us/rulesregs/2013_Rules/77_IAC_890_4-26.pdf

Not true,see 890-1480 and 890-1520,circuit vents can be your friend in the right situation,and I have used them in the past in Illinois even on a T.P.I. inspected job and they can be aholes when it comes to making up their own little quirks to the code .


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> http://www.idph.state.il.us/rulesregs/2013_Rules/77_IAC_890_4-26.pdf Not true,see 890-1480 and 890-1520,circuit vents can be your friend in the right situation,and I have used them in the past in Illinois even on a T.P.I. inspected job and they can be aholes when it comes to making up their own little quirks to the code .


Never had an inspector let a battery vent fly. And for a double wye, I'd need a cottage fitting and our inspector said nope. So, they get the vents.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Do they allow Battery Venting at all???? It's a nice job, not knocking your work, it's just a Battery is soooo much less work, 2 vents you could pick up all those W.C's and floor drains, and you could still tie in your lav's with individual vents. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Is this method the same as circuit venting???


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I never got to do hub and spigot cast iron. It looks challenging. I think it would be cool to do at least one ruff in for the experience Nice looking under ground work


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> Is this method the same as circuit venting???


Yes , another tern used.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Down here, I hear it referred to as a battery of fixtures, and the system is called a circuit or loop vent.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Down here, I hear it referred to as a battery of fixtures, and the system is called a circuit or loop vent.


You are correct, didn't feel like typing all that. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

On a job like that it can be a plumbers best friend for ease of venting.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes in Illinois you could use a battery or circuit vent system, but they have to be all the same fixture. In your photo your floor drains are tied In between the WC. so battery venting won't be allowed. Nice looking job. My back started aching just looking at that pile of cast iron.
Isn't it funny how some jobs have cast iron under and PVC above? And other jobs have PVC underground and cast iron above?? I think it must be different engineers in different states.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

leakfree said:


> http://www.idph.state.il.us/rulesregs/2013_Rules/77_IAC_890_4-26.pdf
> 
> Not true,see 890-1480 and 890-1520,circuit vents can be your friend in the right situation,and I have used them in the past in Illinois even on a T.P.I. inspected job and they can be aholes when it comes to making up their own little quirks to the code .


 Some of TPI don't even have plumbing license! Ask for it before they get on the job site.. yes they are bunch of aszh#les


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumberdave101 said:


> Yes in Illinois you could use a battery or circuit vent system, but they have to be all the same fixture. In your photo your floor drains are tied In between the WC. so battery venting won't be allowed. Nice looking job. My back started aching just looking at that pile of cast iron. Isn't it funny how some jobs have cast iron under and PVC above? And other jobs have PVC underground and cast iron above?? I think it must be different engineers in different states.


In Ma we allow W.C, floor drains , showers. Basically any flat bottom fixture. No less than 2 fixtures , no more than 8, if you go more than 8 you just start another battery

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Wonderful.


What kind of Chinese plumbing is this??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> What kind of Chinese plumbing is this??


Ho-li-chit plumbing outta Shanghai.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the strut and all thread to keep everything square, plumb and dialed in. Bonus points for keeping it impossible for the iron workers to kick a riser over so they don't have to cut their mesh, and the finishers can't smoke into it with the power screed and move it.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Love the strut and all thread to keep everything square, plumb and dialed in. Bonus points for keeping it impossible for the iron workers to kick a riser over so they don't have to cut their mesh, and the finishers can't smoke into it with the power screed and move it. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Tearing it all out. They redesigned the bathroom.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Tearing it all out. They redesigned the bathroom.


Ah, I hate that! I know you get paid to redo it, but it still sucks!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> Ah, I hate that! I know you get paid to redo it, but it still sucks!


I'll be gone by then. Outta sight outta mind.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I'll be gone by then. Outta sight outta mind.


Now you have the cast iron tool for sale??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Now you have the cast iron tool for sale??


If the price is right everything is for sale.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Pre-K school? Just curious, are tax dollars paying for this waste of money?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

pianoplumber said:


> Pre-K school? Just curious, are tax dollars paying for this waste of money?


Yup. They had a 19.8 million dollar surplus, and in the words of the district rep, if you show a surplus, you'll never get to raise taxes, so they are spending it all. They must have 30 brand new f-250 utility body trucks each with a brand new plow. They also have a 100,000 dollar Volvo front loader they use to smash old (4 years old) book cases and desks and toss them in a dumpster. Stuff they could easily donate to another not as rich district.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Last day.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Above will be PVC.


Seems backwards. I like the unistrut idea.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Tearing it all out. They redesigned the bathroom.


Now you can do a Battery. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Now you can do a Battery. Lol Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


They can do what they like. I'm out this beeyatch.


----------

